# Pokemon Gold And Silver Remake



## Gallade526 (May 9, 2009)

:veryhappy:   whats your starter Are You Going to pick Im Gonna choose Cikorita



and do you think there will be a lugia-ho-oh and celibi give away???


o and another qiestion  which you are you gonna buy
Soul Silver
      or
Heart Gold

im going to chose Soul Silver


----------



## watercat8 (May 9, 2009)

Soul Silver because Lugia is the shiz. and IDK about a starter yet.


----------



## Gallade526 (May 9, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> Soul Silver because Lugia is the shiz. and IDK about a starter yet.


yep Lugia is DE AWSOMEST!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tyeforce (May 9, 2009)

Lugia and Ho-Oh will be catchable in the game. Celebi will most likely be able to be caught with the GS Ball, which Nintendo will probably distribute over Wi-Fi.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 9, 2009)

First, wrong board. 

Second, uhg... we already have like 4 topics about this.


----------



## Gallade526 (May 9, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Lugia and Ho-Oh will be catchable in the game. Celebi will most likely be able to be caught with the GS Ball, which Nintendo will probably distribute over Wi-Fi.


oooooooooooo


----------



## Huh? (May 9, 2009)

im gonna get heart of gold because
gold > silver
Ho-oh > Lugia

also celebi might be in a give-away
also what are the chances of a crystal remake


----------



## Tyeforce (May 9, 2009)

Huh? said:
			
		

> im gonna get heart of gold because
> gold > silver
> Ho-oh > Lugia
> 
> ...


I highly doubt there will be a MindCrystal. There was no WaterBlue, was there?


----------



## Gallade526 (May 9, 2009)

Anybody Else


----------



## Jas0n (May 9, 2009)

Not even sure if I'm getting it, although it's a long way off yet so possibly.

If I do it'll be soul silver, not sure on the starter pokemon.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 9, 2009)

I can't decide between HeartGold and SoulSilver... Maybe I'll get them both. I'll probably start with Chikorita, though.


----------



## Gallade526 (May 9, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I can't decide between HeartGold and SoulSilver... Maybe I'll get them both. I'll probably start with Chikorita, though.


Im probly going to get them both to becuase its hard to decide but if i can only get 1 it will be Soul Silver and my started will be Chickorota to   B)


----------



## MygL (May 9, 2009)

None, Giratina...

Im staying with mah Platinum

Im going to save up for mah Dazzle


----------



## Tyeforce (May 9, 2009)

The King shares the same reaction to HeartGold and SoulSilver as me.

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/7XWTchwzjL8'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/7XWTchwzjL8' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Gallade526 (May 9, 2009)

lolz


----------



## Grawr (May 9, 2009)

_Topic Moved: Gamers' Lounge._


----------



## Peso (May 9, 2009)

So they made a remake of Gold and Silver?Finally!


----------



## Jas0n (May 9, 2009)

Peso said:
			
		

> So they made a remake of Gold and Silver?Finally!


It isn't made yet, and I doubt it'll be coming out in America and Europe until 2010 at the earliest.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 9, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Peso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Q1 2010.


----------



## bittermeat (May 9, 2009)

I'll buy Soul Silver, and I'm between picking Totadile/Chikorita.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 10, 2009)

I'll probably get Soul of Silver. I want Chikorita, but if almost everyone else picks it, I'll get Cyndaquil.


----------



## djman900 (May 10, 2009)

when's it comming out and how much will it be?


----------



## Rene (May 10, 2009)

lol, 'when is the Europe release?  it's probably gonna be something like 2011/2012 isn't it?
so i'm not thinking about starters just yet


----------



## Goaliegal49 (May 10, 2009)

im getting both and choosing Chickorita!


----------



## Silverstorms (May 10, 2009)

Rene said:
			
		

> lol, 'when is the Europe release?  it's probably gonna be something like 2011/2012 isn't it?
> so i'm not thinking about starters just yet


I'm going to import it.


----------



## Orange (May 10, 2009)

I might get HeartGold if most get SoulSilver.
And I think I'd pick Totodile or maybe Chikorita.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 10, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I can't decide between HeartGold and SoulSilver... Maybe I'll get them both. I'll probably start with Chikorita, though.


Why would you get both? Do you really need two of the same exact game, with some minor differences?


----------



## evilpancakes (May 10, 2009)

Im gonna get Soul Silver, and my starter is gonna be cyndaquill


----------



## Tyeforce (May 10, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you care?


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 10, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just asking why you would get both.

No need to be so rude.


----------



## Naruto-ACWiiAdict (May 10, 2009)

Is there gonna be a remake? Is it true? most G/S remakes are fake.
but if it is real then Cyndaquil would be my starter. and I might get both, dunno why but I would.


----------



## Grawr (May 10, 2009)

Alright, ol' Grawr's a little slow here...

But it looked like your starter pokemon walks around with you, right? From the screenshots/video clip they showed?

What if you get rid of your starter (like I plan to) before he hits level 6, and use, say for example, a sentret instead. Do you see a little sentret following you around?

...Which would mean, eventually, I'd have my Gengar following me around?

I'm probably getting too ahead of myself, right? We don't know all of this information yet?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 10, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, you calling me rude. I was just asking a question in response. Anyway, why _not_? If you were a big Pok


----------



## Tyeforce (May 10, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Alright, ol' Grawr's a little slow here...
> 
> But it looked like your starter pokemon walks around with you, right? From the screenshots/video clip they showed?
> 
> ...


I'd assume so. In D/P/P there was Amity Square, which your could have many different Pok


----------



## Orange (May 10, 2009)

It'd be awesome if any Pok


----------



## Wish (May 10, 2009)

I wish pikachu could be a starter. D=

Silver. And it wouldnt matter which starter because I would release it. XD


----------



## Silverstorms (May 10, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 10, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## reedstr16 (May 10, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 10, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## StbAn (May 10, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> First, wrong board.
> 
> Second, uhg... we already have like 4 topics about this.


yah but it is AWESOME!


----------



## evilpancakes (May 10, 2009)

Can someone post a link to the video where it shows you with your pokemon out walking with you?


----------



## reedstr16 (May 10, 2009)

@evilpancakes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8Mm75hxX7Q

the person who put this on youtube took it from the pokemon news show thingy


----------



## Hal (May 12, 2009)

Did you see the Pre-Release Picture.
If not Link in the Spoiler!
Silver Walking Around New Bark Town With Chikorita
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>


----------



## rafren (May 12, 2009)

whoa!cool!im so exited


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 12, 2009)

This is something I would get. Gold/Silver were and still are my favorite out of the series.
So I'll be getting both when they come out. =]


----------



## PaJami (May 12, 2009)

To be honest, I've never played a GB Pokemon game. I really like Pokemon, but I've never played the old ones. I will get one of these, though.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 12, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> To be honest, I've never played a GB Pokemon game. I really like Pokemon, but I've never played the old ones. I will get one of these, though.


You're missing out.
The older games are far better than the new ones in my opinion.
Though I do have to say, the starter pokemon following you around is a great comeback from Yellow, if only they would do it for ALL the pokemon. =p


----------



## Nigel (May 12, 2009)

I started with Blue, which got me hooked, then i got cyrstal, emerald and diamond.


----------



## Jas0n (May 12, 2009)

Nigel91 said:
			
		

> I started with Blue, which got me hooked, then i got cyrstal, emerald and diamond.


Started with Blue, then I played Red and Yellow for a bit. After that I played Gold and Crystal, skipped the whole GBA load of pokemon games seeing as I didn't have a GBA and just bought Diamond when it came out. Never went back and played the GBA games on my DS because I really couldn't be bothered xD


----------



## bittermeat (May 12, 2009)

Everyone has HeartGold/SoulSilver avatars now. XD


----------



## rafren (May 12, 2009)

started with yellow...then i got cristal,then ruby...well after that diamond...then pokemon battle revolution,last bot not least platinum.


----------



## bittermeat (May 12, 2009)

I started with:

Colosseum > Emerald > XD > Leafgreen > Diamond > Platinum.


----------



## Jas0n (May 12, 2009)

I had pokemon stadium, pokemon stadium 2 and pokemon snap for the N64 too, but I didn't think that counted xD


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 12, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> I had pokemon stadium, pokemon stadium 2 and pokemon snap for the N64 too, but I didn't think that counted xD


Speaking of which, another Pokemon Snap would be a pretty cool idea for a wii game.
Maybe.


----------



## Jas0n (May 12, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I loved pokemon snap, I remember I got it for my birthday and I refused to go to school because I wanted to play it all day XD LMAO.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 12, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I STILL play it.
One of the best Pokemon games there are.


----------



## Jas0n (May 12, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I probably would play it, if I could be bothered to set up my N64 and find out the game 

What I find funny is that it was such an amazing game, yet so many people have never heard of it.


----------



## rafren (May 12, 2009)

pokemon rules.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 12, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. It was one of the best ones made, I used to go to the store close to here that had one of the machines where it would let you print off photo copies of the pictures you took ingame.


----------



## rafren (May 12, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whoa cool


----------



## Jas0n (May 12, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, you could do that? Maybe they didn't have them in the UK, or I was just oblivious.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 12, 2009)

Try and look it up, I'm not sure if they had them in the UK or not.
I don't see why they shouldn't have though.


----------



## Jas0n (May 12, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Try and look it up, I'm not sure if they had them in the UK or not.
> I don't see why they shouldn't have though.


Because the UK is usually deprived of things like that.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 12, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. I just looked it up.
They only had them in the US for one of our Video Game/Film rental stores.


----------



## Jas0n (May 12, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shame. Not like it matters much anymore, mind you 

I really can't wait for HG and SS for some reason, I guess it's because I really enjoyed the Gold and Crystal games I had.


----------



## rafren (May 12, 2009)

i want this game so badly...


----------



## Jas0n (May 12, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> i want this game so badly...


Too bad you're going to have a wait for a year.


----------



## rafren (May 12, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> rafren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it sounds kinda soon...platinum just released.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 12, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty excited too.
Everyone was all hyped up about Platinum, and I just sat around thinking, "It's just a clone of D/P with a few added stuff.
But HG and SS I can't wait for, I bought Gold, Silver, and Crystal, and loved each of them.
I can honestly say the Johto region is the best out of the whole pokemon series.


----------



## Jas0n (May 12, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought so too, but that's what everyone else is guessing. I personally would of guessed closer to 2011, especially for me seeing as I'm from the UK.



			
				Trikki said:
			
		

> I'm pretty excited too.
> Everyone was all hyped up about Platinum, and I just sat around thinking, "It's just a clone of D/P with a few added stuff.
> But HG and SS I can't wait for, I bought Gold, Silver, and Crystal, and loved each of them.
> I can honestly say the Johto region is the best out of the whole pokemon series.


I honestly didn't give a flying donkey about Platinum, seems a stupid idea for a game in my opinion. If they wanted to release it they could of atleast waited a few years like they did with FR, LG, HG and SS.

I agree that the Johto region is the best, was so much fun to play.


----------



## rafren (May 12, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah there was something about Johto that was "Good"compared to the other regions


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 12, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good is an understatement.
Johto introduced the dark and steel pokemon.
It also differed from the others, like not having it's own Elite Four, or the first gym being rock type.
It was a place required you go back to Kanto, which was a great idea.
Which hopefully will be passed on to HG and SS.


----------



## rafren (May 12, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> rafren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope SS and HG will be as good as silver and gold,or any Johto game


----------



## Jas0n (May 12, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> rafren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I liked the berry system in pokemon gold and silver, too. And how you could make your own pokeballs xD


----------



## rafren (May 12, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow you can make your own pokeballs?cool.made me want the game more.hopefully my avatar looks less gay now.


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 12, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah!
I totally forgot about the acorn pokeballs.
Those were great. Plus it still had Team Rocket, which I hope everyone agrees are the best villian team in the Pokemon series.


----------



## Jas0n (May 12, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, all the other villain teams are stupid spin-offs of team-rocket in my opinion. Team rocket were a lot more interesting purely because of the lols they had. All the other villain teams are too serious


----------



## rafren (May 12, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Trikki said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All the other villains didnt have that sense of humor that team rocket does.i agree team rocket are the best villains


----------



## Prof Gallows (May 12, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Yea, all the other villain teams are stupid spin-offs of team-rocket in my opinion. Team rocket were a lot more interesting purely because of the lols they had. All the other villain teams are too serious


They had a better goal too.
The rest of the teams, like magma and aqua, wanted to destroy the world so one type of pokemon could be dominant, and galaxy wanted to completey destroy it to make a new one.
But Rocket wanted to do it in both thievery, and business. 
In a way, they're more sophisticated.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Nigel91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember my first Pok


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can download Pok


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 12, 2009)

None, I'm too old for Pokemon. You guys should consider this too, even though this game is rated E.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 12, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> None, I'm too old for Pokemon. You guys should consider this too, even though this game is rated E.


-Insert the never to old for Pokemon Statement Here-

So what if we still like it?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 12, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, just saying. I'm not trying to offend you guys, but I'm losing interest in the same plot every game.

Pokemon is kinda loserish though..


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>
<big><big><big><big><big>^^^^^^^^</big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 12, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, because playing a fun game that has a horrible cartoon based off it it makes you a loser.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, these scans reveal a few new things.






			
				Bulbapedia said:
			
		

> There will be updated Ken Sugimori artwork for the Generation II Pok


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 12, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, its not that. Its just oo cartoony and too heroic. 

And Tye, those tiles look cool.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 12, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A game can be cartoony and still fun.

Windwaker, Tales of Vesperia, Team Fortress 2...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? Um...being "cartoony" and "heroic" doesn't make it "looserish". So basically you're saying that games like The Wind Waker and Super Mario Galaxy are "loserish"?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 12, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Legend of Zelda is cooler then Pokemon though. 

The Tales games are more anime-ish. 

Never played Team Fortress though.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're opinion isn't fact. Something isn't "loserish" because you say so. MANY older gamers play Pok


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 12, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, Legend of Zelda and Galaxy are too way different things.
Legend of Zelda and Galaxy let you at least beat the crap out of the things in your way.
What you do is just press "A" on a move, and just watch an animation. 

I know what you tried to do with Galaxy and LoZ, but that's a difference there.

And Tye, you're 18, aren't you?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 12, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm 18. What does that have to do with anything? And you don't just press A on Pok


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 12, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 12, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jas0n (May 12, 2009)

Judging people by the games they play is what's truly sad.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 12, 2009)

Funny thing, it's common. But what I just love is little kids who play A games. My little cousin is 9 and has CoD: WAW.

He calls it Call of the Duty


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 12, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, now you're saying that playing RPGs makes you a loser? Because, you just described just about every turn base game ever.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 12, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not all in general, just Pokemon only when you stress it to much. But I'm sure most of you don't EV train and IV train like those kids on YouTube, so its basically no problem.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 12, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, what's wrong with EV/IV training? If people want to do that, let them.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 12, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are taking a game too seriously. Not trying to make a flame here, Furry and Tye. Just saying I'm over Pokemon now. And I love most games with infinite value, and I used to like Pokemon a lot, but I'm kind of over it now.


----------



## MitchHanson (May 12, 2009)

As much as I love Pokemon games, I can't put effort into training like I did back in the day because of how easy it is to hack. Anyone with a flash card can make a million level 100 Tyranitars in less than 5 minutes if they wanted to. Back when Yellow, Gold, and Silver were popular I loved training, and almost nobody hacked or cloned or anything. I miss the good 'ole days :/


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do, and so what? I want to have the best Pok


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 12, 2009)

Galen said:
			
		

> As much as I love Pokemon games, I can't put effort into training like I did back in the day because of how easy it is to hack. Anyone with a flash card can make a million level 100 Tyranitars in less than 5 minutes if they wanted to. Back when Yellow, Gold, and Silver were popular I loved training, and almost nobody hacked or cloned or anything. I miss the good 'ole days :/


I would OD on the Missingo cheat back with Red, and Blue. I remember those days


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 12, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jas0n (May 12, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that's how people enjoy playing the game then they should be allowed to, just because you think it's taking the game too seriously doesn't mean it is.

Just play the games you want to play and leave everyone else alone >_>


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 12, 2009)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm wondering how my opinion on stopping this game got into this debate. I didn't mean to do that Jason, xd


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 12, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 12, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really don't know what you're talking about, do you? You can only EV train until your Pok


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 12, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 12, 2009)

Well that sucks, they took out Kris. =/


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Well that sucks, they took out Kris. =/


I know... I liked her better than this new girl. =/


----------



## Silverstorms (May 12, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Her hat's too big.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, yeah.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 12, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. Pretty sure it's larger than Sora's clown shoes too. And the male trainer.... Is weird.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 12, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pics?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's not much different from what he looked like it G/S/C...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 12, 2009)

I hate Kris, she looks weird.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (May 12, 2009)

It's gonna take really long time to get out , we just heard about to get out in Japan ! -_-


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 12, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but the difference is EV training requires no skill... at all.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 12, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The new picture makes him look anorexic.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 12, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All the new trainers look like that.


----------



## Silverstorms (May 12, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The skill is knowing where to invest the EVs. 4/252/252 requires no thought at all, but things liked mixed attackers and walls have far more complicated spreads, where moving just 4 EVs could screw the whole thing up.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 12, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suppose.

Something is still off about him in my opinion.


----------



## Rockman! (May 12, 2009)

<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/PLmFl8Bkj6M'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/PLmFl8Bkj6M' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/PLmFl8Bkj6M'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/PLmFl8Bkj6M' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> <param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>


O RLY?

Anyway, for some reason I just took the time to render the scan of Soul (yes, I'm calling her Soul for now).






I guess I outta do Gold now...


----------



## Silverstorms (May 12, 2009)

What's the thing hanging around her bag?

Poketch rip off?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> What's the thing hanging around her bag?
> 
> Poketch rip off?


Pok


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 12, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> What's the thing hanging around her bag?
> 
> Poketch rip off?


Uh, G/S  had the Pokegear waaaaay before the Poketch in D/P.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 12, 2009)

You messed up with the head. I'll make a sig of that for everyone who wants to support it. I loved the GSC, but I'll probably not get it. Maybe just get a <small>   rom    </small>


----------



## watercat8 (May 12, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_She's so cute! I'm gonna make a siggy with her! XD_


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> You messed up with the head. I'll make a sig of that for everyone who wants to support it. I loved the GSC, but I'll probably not get it. Maybe just get a <small>   rom    </small>


No I didn't. The top of her hat is cut off because it went off the page.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 12, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AH, I see. You should have said that..


----------



## Jas0n (May 12, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was kind of obvious seeing as he said it was a scan xD


----------



## Suaure (May 12, 2009)

hoho = ho
lugia = win


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

Suaure said:
			
		

> hoho = ho
> lugia = win









<big><big><big><big><big>?</big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Rockman! (May 12, 2009)

Suaure said:
			
		

> hoho = ho
> lugia = win


It's Ho-oh and no he doesn't suck.

Without him Entei, Suicune and Raikou wouldn't be alive.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Suaure said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah! What do you have against the legendary beasts, huh? :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 12, 2009)

Ho-Oh used to be my face pokemon. 

Lugia... meh :\


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 12, 2009)

Lugia is :/

Ho-Oh: Entei, Raikou, Suicune
Lugia: Moltres, Zapdos, Articuno


----------



## watercat8 (May 12, 2009)

I like Lugia more then Ho-oh, Lugia got his own movie though so it kinda shows who on out in japan.


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 12, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> I like Lugia more then Ho-oh, Lugia got his own movie though so it kinda shows who on out in japan.


But Ho-Oh seems way more mysterious and cool because we don't know that much of its background. It never had its own movie, and it was said to be the rarest pokemon ever, which is true because it is never seen besides in one or two episodes.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 12, 2009)

I remember the first ep. Whoa, what's that? DEXTER!


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 12, 2009)

Lugia > Ho-oh.

k?


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 12, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> I remember the first ep. Whoa, what's that? DEXTER!


Yea, that was the only time we saw it.


----------



## watercat8 (May 12, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_The only thing I liked about Ho-oh was that the rainbow feather was available in silver. So I could catch him, complete the pokedex and put him away in my 12th box forever. _


----------



## Rockman! (May 12, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekThQcz8nN0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NojRehCNwAE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xb7w31byYbY


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Lugia is :/
> 
> Ho-Oh: Entei, Raikou, Suicune
> Lugia: Moltres, Zapdos, Articuno


Lugia has no relation to Moltres, Zapdos, and Articuno. That's only in the anime.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 12, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was Pokemon 2000 for? or that event in Mystery Dungeon?


----------



## bittermeat (May 12, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekThQcz8nN0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NojRehCNwAE
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xb7w31byYbY


OMGSZX MISTY!1


SCRU D0N N MAE


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No... Ho-Oh has been seem multiple times throughout the anime, and had a few cameos in movies.


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 12, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Lugia has no relation to Moltres, Zapdos, and Articuno. That's only in the anime.


 Decide if the anime counts or not please...


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Pok


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 12, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't... I was just correcting him about Ho-Oh in the anime.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

I'm finished rendering Gold...


----------



## watercat8 (May 12, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I'm finished rendering Gold...


_lol, now the foots cut off._


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

Smaller versions:


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

Even smaller versions...









Feel free to use them in signatures or avatars if you want.


----------



## Rockman! (May 12, 2009)

Gold and Soul.

I can't wait to see the Rival Sugimori.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 12, 2009)

Malin a sig of those two later


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Gold and Soul.
> 
> I can't wait to see the Rival Sugimori.


Don't take the name Soul as fact. I'm just calling her that until her real name is revealed. Why Soul? Because the female trainer in FireRed and LeafGreen wasn't named Green, she was named Leaf. Maybe it'll be a variation of Soul, like Kris is a variation of Crystal. And the rival's name is Silver, by the way. (He's also Giovanni's son.)


----------



## Rockman! (May 12, 2009)

Maybe her name will be Selena?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Maybe her name will be Selena?


There was already a Solana. Too similar, lol.


----------



## Rockman! (May 12, 2009)

Kristina?
Hailey?
Winona?


----------



## Tyeforce (May 12, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Kristina?
> Hailey?
> Winona?


There's no Kristina in Pok


----------



## Rockman! (May 12, 2009)

Silvia sounds nice.


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 12, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Silvia sounds nice.


I like this idea.


----------



## LoveDuringWartime (May 12, 2009)

Theyre remaking this one out of all the other good games? They cud have chose a better 1...  ⌐_⌐


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 12, 2009)

LoveDuringWartime said:
			
		

> Theyre remaking this one out of all the other good games? They cud have chose a better 1...  ⌐_⌐


My thoughts exactly, why couldn't they have remade Red or Blue???


----------



## LoveDuringWartime (May 12, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> LoveDuringWartime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well they alredy did remakes of those... they should have done yellow. I <3'd pikachu ^_^


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 12, 2009)

Oh right, I forgot about FireRed and LeafGreen....


----------



## watercat8 (May 12, 2009)

LoveDuringWartime said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Yellow has the feature where a pokemon follows you around in HG/SS. Other then that yellow was the same thing as red/blue. Plus, Gold and Silver are debatably  the best games in the series._


----------



## LoveDuringWartime (May 12, 2009)

watercat8 said:
			
		

> LoveDuringWartime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didnt like them to much. They were supposed to be awhole new world but i saw a pidgy within a few min of playing. I really only liked the first few, but there still the best games based off a tv show. 

but having pikachu follow you around was the best part of yellow ^_^


----------



## watercat8 (May 12, 2009)

LoveDuringWartime said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_and it will happen again in HG/SS. So don't get your panties in a bunch. (personally, i hated yellow. If I wanted to watch the anime i would watch the anime, not play it. I also loved Gold and Silver.)  _


----------



## Furry Sparks (May 12, 2009)

LoveDuringWartime said:
			
		

> watercat8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol fail... the games came before the anime.


----------



## ipodawesum (May 12, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> LoveDuringWartime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At loveduringwartime:
ahahahahaha are freakin ********.
fail noob is fail.


----------



## MysteriousHarmony (May 12, 2009)

Why are they remaking it? I like the originals better..


----------



## watercat8 (May 12, 2009)

MysteriousHarmony said:
			
		

> Why are they remaking it? I like the originals better..


_Because they already remade the originals. I thought we cleared this up._


----------



## Rockman! (May 13, 2009)

The name of the new female character is Heart.


----------



## watercat8 (May 13, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> The name of the new female character is Heart.


_Really? Where'd you find that out?_


----------



## Andrew (May 13, 2009)

Gold was my 3rd game so I plan on getting HG.


----------



## watercat8 (May 13, 2009)

Andrew said:
			
		

> Gold was my 3rd game so I plan on getting HG.


_Offtopic:

Your avi is so cute! _


----------



## Resonate (May 13, 2009)

I've never played any games before Diamond except for Leaf Green.  Diamond was the game that got me hooked...so I'm definitely going to get this after I get Platinum.


----------



## reedstr16 (May 13, 2009)

MysteriousHarmony said:
			
		

> Why are they remaking it? I like the originals better..


they already remade the originals


----------



## Cottonball (May 13, 2009)

ummm whats it for ds?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 13, 2009)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> ummm whats it for ds?


No, the Wii.








Of course it's for the DS.


----------



## Cottonball (May 13, 2009)

>:|


----------



## Deleted User (May 13, 2009)

HOORAY!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 13, 2009)

Tye, post your renders again. Ima save them


----------



## Tyeforce (May 13, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> The name of the new female character is Heart.


No, nothing has been confirmed. I've been calling her Soul, though.

And I thought you left? Make up your mind. I think it's really stupid of you to leave over someone being suspended for two days. You're one of the few members that I actually like here. (And I still need that Shaymin back...)


----------



## Tyeforce (May 13, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Tye, post your renders again. Ima save them


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 13, 2009)

Got the renders nvm


----------



## Tyeforce (May 13, 2009)

By the way, if anyone hasn't seen them yet, here's are the newest Famitsu scan:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</div>


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 13, 2009)

Awesome find Tye.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 13, 2009)

Look at this...
http://bulbapedia.bulbagarden.net/wiki/Soul_(game)

I didn't make that article. I can't even edit it because it's locked.


----------



## Andrew (May 13, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> By the way, if anyone hasn't seen them yet, here's are the newest Famitsu scan:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> 
> 
> ...


Is it just me or is the male smaller than his orginal G+S counterpart?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 13, 2009)

Wowk.


----------



## watercat8 (May 13, 2009)

Andrew said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_No, he isn't. It's just the way they positioned him in the magazine._


----------



## Tyeforce (May 13, 2009)

Here's a better image of Gold that someone made...


----------



## Toad Kart 64 (May 13, 2009)

Ugh, what's with all the Chikorita pictures in the scans? Chikorita is so lame...


----------



## Gallade526 (May 15, 2009)

wow this is my most famous,viewd, and commented YAY!!!! =D


----------



## Rockman! (May 15, 2009)

Hey Tye, here's some stuff you can render:

http://www.pokemon.co.jp/game/ds/hgss/


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 15, 2009)

Tye should have a rendering business for TBT bells.


----------



## Tyeforce (May 15, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Hey Tye, here's some stuff you can render:
> 
> http://www.pokemon.co.jp/game/ds/hgss/


Someone's already done it on Bulbagarden Archives. =P


----------



## Tyeforce (May 15, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Tye should have a rendering business for TBT bells.


Heh, I could. Maybe, but when school's out. Lol...I have that Mii shop that's dead. XD


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 16, 2009)

Toad Kart 64 said:
			
		

> Ugh, what's with all the Chikorita pictures in the scans? Chikorita is so lame...


Inorite?

NEEDZ MOAR CYNDAQUIL YOU JAPS!  :throwingrottenapples: 


Please. >:


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 16, 2009)

Cindyquil owns all 3 starters.

Typhlosion 
Thunderpunch
Flamethrower
Earthquake
(insert move here)


----------



## Silverstorms (May 16, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Toad Kart 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cyndaquil is just plain awesome.

Chikorita is ugly <_<


----------



## Silverstorms (May 16, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Cindyquil owns all 3 starters.
> 
> Typhlosion
> Eruption
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (May 16, 2009)

No, it was a set for Crystal, not DP. 
I hate Hp though :/


----------



## Silverstorms (May 16, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> No, it was a set for Crystal, not DP.
> I hate Hp though :/


They can't just take out moves for the re-makes, though.

And HP is win.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (May 16, 2009)

Yeah , but when does it come out in America ? I WANT THE GAME SO BAD !!!


----------



## Rockman! (May 16, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> Yeah , but when does it come out in America ? I WANT THE GAME SO BAD !!!


Japan - September 09
USA - Spring 2010 (Possibly)


----------



## Tyeforce (May 16, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Q1 2010. The same was true for Diamond/Pearl and Platinum. They were released in fall in Japan, and next spring in North America.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (May 16, 2009)

Japan is Lucky ! I havent played Gold and Silver since I was little ! Good memories !


----------



## PyroWolf (May 19, 2009)

Theres gonna be a remake lol???


----------



## Rockman! (May 19, 2009)

commando1898 said:
			
		

> Theres gonna be a remake lol???


... Yes.

You haven't heard ...?


----------



## PyroWolf (May 19, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> commando1898 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not till today XD


----------



## Megamannt125 (May 19, 2009)

I'll probably get soul silver.
And I don't like any of the starters so... probably Totodile...


----------



## Gallade526 (May 24, 2009)

WOOHOO IM BORED


----------

